# lanterna



## franknagy

Szerintetek mit jelent a magyarul a "lanterna"?
Portugálul "zseblámpát".
Magyarul is ismerős volt.
Két magyarázatot találtam rá: 

üveg nélküli világító nyílás templomok tornyain,
mécses.
Eredhet még a diavetítő őséből, a "laterna magica"-ból is. A latrinához semmi köze.


----------



## Zsanna

A kétkötetes értelmező szótáram csak annyit ír róla, hogy _lámpás_ és az építészetben/építőiparban használatos kifejezés. 
Hétköznapi használatban (még) nem hallottam.


----------

